# Mouse lock!?! [RISOLTO]

## Fadry

Salve forum!

Ho un gran problema:inserico un dvd generico nei miei lettori ottici o nel  Dvd o nel Dvd-rw e quando apro la finestra per vederne il contenuto con konqueror il mouse si blocca!!!.

Poi se provo a uscire dalla sessione con ctrl+alt+backspace il mouse risulta bloccato pure in gdm..........unica soluzione=reboot.

Non sò proprio che fare,perchè non ho idea da che cosa dipende questo problema xorg?dal kernel?dai miei lettori ottici?

In ogni caso posso dirvi che uso una gentoo 2.6.18-r1+kde+nvidia+xorg7.1+beryl

*Il problema mi è apparso già da quando avevo xorg6.8 + kde(ma pensavo fosse un bug momentaneo)Last edited by Fadry on Mon Nov 13, 2006 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Potrebbe dipendere da un sacco di cose, ma propendo per i driver video non appropriati.

E' comunque difficile debuggare un problema se non ci sono informazioni. Guarda se nei log di Xorg c'è qualcosa di strano. Li trovi in /var/log/Xorg.0.log e solitamente i warning sono evidenziati da "(WW)" e gli errori da "(EE)". Dai anche un'occhiata ai messaggi di sistema, mica che anche lì ci sia qualcosa, con dmesg o un cat su /var/log/messages.

Se hai problemi a decifrare qualcosa, posta qui.

Ciao.

----------

## misterwine

Pure secondo me dipende dai driver video... a me era capitata una cosa simile. La prima volta ho risolto passando l' opzione 

```
irqpoll
```

 all' avvio del kernel (l' ho inserita nel bootloader). Adesso mi sembra di aver risolto passandogli l' opzione 

```
acpi=off
```

.

Comunque dare un' occhiata al log di X non fa male (io ho trovato là la soluzione).

----------

## Fadry

Grazie delle risposte,ma ancora non ho capito come risolvere il problema.

Ecco qui:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

```

e qui:

```
cat /var/log/messages

Jun 26 15:16:05 tiger ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 26 15:16:05 tiger hda: status error: status=0x00 { }

```

Ho notato che smontando il lettore dove ho inserito il dvd e staccando e riattaccando il mouse dall'usb,il mouse funziona!(ma in ogni caso il problema non è risolto)

Ho provato anche a dare acpi=off da root ma non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## misterwine

```
acpi=off
```

lo devi inserire nella riga contenente le opzioni del kernel presente nel file di configurazione del bootloader

/etc/lilo.conf se usi lilo

/boot/grub/grub.conf se usi grub

la riga è simile a questa se usi grub

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda2 acpi=off
```

----------

## Fadry

Allora ho se guito le tue istruzioni misterwine è ho risolto il problema il mouse non si blocca...ma

ho un nuovo problema: le finestre con beryl non hanno i bordi e i pulsanti,mentre con kwin si.

Inoltre gdm mi dava una schermata nera e ho dovuto riavviare xdm per far funzionare gdm.

Hai qualche altra soluzione?(mi sembra che avevi parlato di irqpoll e secondo te se ci aggiungo anche acpi_irq_balance?)

----------

## misterwine

Beh, visto che usi kde non vedo perchè non usare kdm al posto di gdm.

irqpoll non mi ricordo bene cosa fa, però so che mi aveva risolto la prima volta il problema del blocco del mouse ecc. (cosa che invece adesso ho risolto con acpi=off).

Potresti aggiungere entry nel bootloader modificando il nome e mettendo su ognuna delle opzioni deverse per avviare il kernel (su una irqpoll, sull' altra acpi=off, poi acpi_irq_balance ecc.) e fare qualche prova per poi vedere quale va meglio o peggio!

Per quanto riguarda i bordi delle finestre con beryl usi xorg-server compilato con la use aiglx oppure usi aiglx fornito dai driver nvidia?? Io sto utilizzando compiz+gtk-window-decorator sotto gnome, e ho avuto un problema simile all' inizio e dipendeva da una errata configurazione di xorg.conf, però se dici che prima andava non saprei, magari prova a fare una ricerca sul forum!

Inoltre, visto che il problema si è risolto in parte penso proprio che dipendesse dagli nvidia-drivers... magari dai una letta al file  /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-<version>/README.gz, capitolo 5... qua ho trovai la soluzione

----------

## Fadry

Risolto tutto non sò se a causa di un motivo o di un altro però posto tutti e 2:

1)passato al kernel l'opzione noapic

2)emerso sys-apps/irqbalance e poi aggiunto nel run-level di default.

Forse non sono così noob!  :Wink:  (ringrazio misterwine per avermi guidato nella giusta direzione)

----------

